# l.e.'s first trip



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i was so excited to bring her to the pumpkin patch for the first time. she had a ball!









































l.e. and mommy!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

She is such a doll!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww







Looks like she had lots of fun!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

What great pictures...she looks so cute


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh my goodness she is just sooooo cute and photogenic.
Please don't take this wrong I mean this in a good way- in those
pictures she looks like a little ewok. ( I think ewoks are cute) just
makes you want to pick her up and get a million kisses.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Is she real??? what a wonderful expression she has!! and you look great too...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, she's absolutely ADORABLE!!







She looks like she had fun!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

That face!







I love her!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 18 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Oh my goodness she is just sooooo cute and photogenic.
> Please don't take this wrong I mean this in a good way- in those
> pictures she looks like a little ewok.  ( I think ewoks are cute) just
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hehe







no offense taken. 
everyone says she looks like a cotton ball. as she gets older the pekingense comes out more.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

she had so much fun, and i can't wait to dress her up and take her trick or treating!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ellie is soooo cute!!! She looks like she had a blast in the pumpkin patch!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE! CUTE! CUTE!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww she is just so gorgeous







and what wonderful Halloween Pictures







Mom looks great too


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is beautiful!!!!!























I love those pictures


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh she i s just so cute!!!














Great pictures!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you everyone!!! i think she know she's cute...it gets to her cute little head sometimes. she uses it to get out of trouble. i think she know that all she has to do is look at me with those big eyes and i can't stay mad at her.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

she is soooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Very cute. Looks like she had a great time.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Awwwwww








Those pictures are so cute! You gals have the same eyes


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Great pictures of two beautiful girls!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pictures....looks like she had a lots of fun.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Oct 19 2005, 06:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks! my dad says she has human eyes. he says that you can tell what she's thinking when you look into her eyes. personally i just like to think that i know what she's thinking because i'm her mommy


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How cute, great pictures







Wanted to bring Peech with us when we went pumpking picking but it was too muddy out and didn't want a brown fluff puff


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

What a cutie!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Very good photos. So, she has pek in her? I didn't know that. She had a unique, very cute look.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, how cute!!! What a doll....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Very cute pictures! But I have to say she looks so much like Bella. Everytime I see your signature I have to look twice


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

She's so adorable. And L.E. has a pretty mommy too. 
Those are great pictures! Please tell me you scrapbook!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Ya'll look alike! I wish Tuck and I did. My sister and her min pin looks the same and it's the same thing w/ my best friend and her Brussel Griffon. 
Your so lucky!


----------

